# Speedo just stopped working - Swift Sundance



## cdl1003 (May 24, 2011)

Hi All

Have had my 52 plate Sundance 590RL (Fiat Ducato 2.0 JTD) for a year or so now, and last weekend, the speedo stopped working. All other dials on the dash work OK (like revs etc), but the digital milometer shows the last working mileage, and the analogue speed hand stays at zero.

Would someone be able to point me in the right direction of the problem or what / where to look ??

Help appreciated

Chris


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

I think this will depend on how technical you are. Its probably going to be the speedo cable, but it could be the drive from the gearbox or the speedo head itself.

If you don't feel confident in dismantling the speedo cable from the dashboard end to see if it is rotating, then I would find a local garage who will investigate for you.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Had exactly the same thing happen to us this time last year on our 2.8 Peugeot Boxer, which also meant we lost use of our retrofit cruise control. There's a transducer on the outside of the gearbox which sends the signal to the speedo and that had gone faulty (probably due to a broken gear or drive linkage). Cost for the part was about £90 but it took until May to get hold of one!

Full saga here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-106703-.html

Hopefully the part should be more readily available now. Once obtained, it's a fairly easy job to fit.


----------

